# Trocar "entendi" por "entendeu"



## bcchagas

Muito bom dia, caros! Eu gostaria de saber se na região de vocês também esta acontecendo de as pessoas trocarem "entendi" por "entendeu". Eu venho ouvindo esta troca aqui na zona sul de São Paulo já faz alguns anos e ainda me soa muito estranho quando ouço. A princípio, eu ouvia apenas pessoas menos comprometidas com a língua. Contudo, recentemente, eu tenho ouvido colegas de trabalho e até mesmo o diretor da empresa falar desta forma. 

Ex:

Pessoa A: Entendeu?
Pessoa B: Entendeu.

Pessoa A: Faça desta forma que funciona.
Pessoa B: Ah, tá! Entendeu!


----------



## mexerica feliz

É como:

Pessoa A:  Viu?
Pessoa B: Viu.


Nesse caso são usados como expressões cristalizadas/adverbiais,
como

Pessoa A: Sim?
Pessoa B: Sim.

Pessoa A: OK?
Pessoa B: OK.


----------



## Joca

Será? Mas por que então esse fenômeno é (ou pelo menos parece) recente? E será que isso ocorre com outras línguas?


----------



## Vanda

Sim, é mais recente. Agora sobre o tempo do fenômeno, acho difícil precisar. Língua é dinâmica, não dá pra colocar uma data; só daqui a uns 30, 40 anos os gramáticos e ou linguistas poderão ter uma visão de período. Detalhes com o _mexeric_a, nosso especialista na área.


----------



## Joca

Sei não, Vanda, tudo é possível. O que hoje parece absurdo, daqui a vinte, trinta anos, pode parecer corriqueiro. No momento, responder dessa maneira me parece ... como dizer? ... subserviente, rsrsrs. É como se você estivesse anulando a sua própria pessoa, se é que me faço entender, ou se infantilizando. Por aqui, ainda não ouvi esse tipo de resposta, mas vou ficar atento, hehehe.


----------



## Vanda

Acho que tem mais leitura atrás disso, Joca, por mais esquisito que possa nos parecer. Só estou sem tempo de procurar agora o que já li a respeito disso. Talvez mexerica nos socorra até que eu tenha tempo de procurar o que li.
Ah, e estas coisas esquisitas que estão aparecendo, mesmo que batamos o pé, vão acabar entrando para o uso da língua, por mais que eu bata o pé. Por exemplo o uso de 'enquanto' no lugar de 'como' e o bendito 'através de' ... ah, e o 'a partir de'. Mas aqui não é o lugar para estas considerações agora. Só quis ilustrar que nossa birra com essas modernidades linguísticas vão acabar dando em nada, já que a língua não nos obedece. Resta tentar entender.


----------



## Nino83

Joca said:


> E será que isso ocorre com outras línguas?



Pelo que eu sei, não há esta tendência em italiano.
Isso acontece só com "va bene?" "va bene!", que seria o equivalente de "tá bom?" "tá bom!" (mas, neste caso "ciò/isso" é subentendido).
Não será uma generalização desta forma?

P.S.
Uma curiosidade.
Tive um programa (italiano) há qualquer dia no qual o presentador (que estava em Brasil) disse que se qualquer pergunta "tudo bom?" tem que responder "tudo bem!" e vice-versa.
É verdade o foi uma brincadeira?


----------



## mglenadel

Tudo bom/tudo bem: não é verdade, não. Se foi brincadeira ou engano, não sei dizer. O fato é que em saudações tanto faz um ou outro, tanto faz se a resposta é igual ou não.


----------



## Nino83

Ok, mglenadel!
As vezes não se sabe se o presentador está brincando ou não.


----------



## Joca

mglenadel said:


> Tudo bom/tudo bem: não é verdade, não. Se foi brincadeira ou engano, não sei dizer. O fato é que em saudações tanto faz um ou outro, tanto faz se a resposta é igual ou não.



Sim, e muitas vezes a resposta é um simples 'tudo'.

- Tudo bem/bom?
- Tudo.


----------



## bcchagas

mexerica feliz said:


> Pessoa A: Viu?
> Pessoa B: Viu.


Esta é nova para mim, rsrsrs.

A minha dúvida se dá por que, no momento, o meu sentimento é que isto corresponde a um erro vulgar da língua. Entretanto, se este é um fenônemo mais generalizado, eu devo mudar minha opinião sobre isto, entende?
Pra complementar, eu não conheço nenhum outro verbo que seja usado desta forma, na segunda pessoa quando deveria ser na primeira pessoa.



Joca said:


> Será? Mas por que então esse fenômeno é (ou pelo menos parece) recente? E será que isso ocorre com outras línguas?


Eu não cheguei a pensar tão distante, eu me pergunto se este uso foge ao menos deste caso especifico, rsrsrs.


----------



## bcchagas

Joca said:


> Por aqui, ainda não ouvi esse tipo de resposta, mas vou ficar atento


Humm, interessante! Talvez não seja usado em Florianópolis. Mas vamos ficar atentos


----------



## Alentugano

Joca said:


> Sim, e muitas vezes a resposta é um simples 'tudo'.
> 
> - Tudo bem/bom?
> - Tudo.


Em Portugal também existe uma tendência mais ou menos recente, sobretudo entre os jovens/jovens adultos que é perguntar apenas "Tá tudo?" e responder "Tudo".


----------



## Nofuhy

bcchagas said:


> Pessoa A: Entendeu?
> Pessoa B: Entendeu.
> 
> Pessoa A: Faça desta forma que funciona.
> Pessoa B: Ah, tá! Entendeu!



Posso te afirmar que o entende*u - *mais utilizado como tende*u */ tendi* -* é só pra diversificar do que seria mais correto, o endend*i.*
É bem utilizado tanto verbalmente quanto virtualmente.


----------



## xiskxisk

Alentugano said:


> Em Portugal também existe uma tendência mais ou menos recente, sobretudo entre os jovens/jovens adultos que é perguntar apenas "Tá tudo?" e responder "Tudo".


Mas esse é o uso normal: Sim? Sim. OK? OK. Tudo bem? Tudo.

Só que neste caso está a ser estendido para verbos, geralmente seria:
Já foste? Fui. Trouxeste as chaves? Trouxe. Entendeste tudo? Entendi. Estás bem? Estou.


----------



## bcchagas

> Mas esse é o uso normal: Sim? Sim. OK? OK. Tudo bem? Tudo.
> 
> Só que neste caso está a ser estendido para verbos, geralmente seria:
> Já foste? Fui. Trouxeste as chaves? Trouxe. Entendeste tudo? Entendi. Estás bem? Estou.



Exatamente xiskxisk! Me diga, você alguma vez já ouviu alguém falar assim?



> Posso te afirmar que o entende*u - *mais utilizado como tende*u */ tendi* -* é só pra diversificar do que seria mais correto, o endend*i.*
> É bem utilizado tanto verbalmente quanto virtualmente.



Nohufy, se você me permite, em que região você mora? Certamente é comum por ai também.


----------



## xiskxisk

bcchagas said:


> Exatamente xiskxisk! Me diga, você alguma vez já ouviu alguém falar assim?


Como assim? São perguntas bastante comuns, bem como as respostas.

Obviamente já ouvi muitas vezes estas perguntas e respostas.


----------



## jabs73

Pelo que eu entendi, quando a pessoa dá a resposta, mantém a resposta na segunda pessoa, exemplo:
pessoa A : você compreendeu?
pessoa B : Sim compreendeu.
É isso, bcchagas? Se for isso, aqui em São Luís ainda não acontece isso.


----------



## bcchagas

xiskxisk said:


> Como assim? São perguntas bastante comuns, bem como as respostas.
> 
> Obviamente já ouvi muitas vezes estas perguntas e respostas.



Eu me referi ao "Pessoa A: Entendeu? Pessoa B: Entendeu."



jabs73 said:


> Pelo que eu entendi, quando a pessoa dá a resposta, mantém a resposta na segunda pessoa, exemplo:
> pessoa A : você compreendeu?
> pessoa B : Sim compreendeu.
> É isso, bcchagas? Se for isso, aqui em São Luís ainda não acontece isso.



Exatamente, jabs73. O curioso é que isto esta acontecendo apenas com o verbo "entender". A minha mãe disse estes dias e eu corrigi ela, pra minha surpresa, ela não sabia que estava errado  Foi quando eu me perguntei: "Será que esta tão generalizado assim ao ponto de a minha estranhesa não ser justificada?


----------



## xiskxisk

bcchagas said:


> Eu me referi ao "Pessoa A: Entendeu? Pessoa B: Entendeu."


Ah, nunca ouvi.



bcchagas said:


> Exatamente, jabs73. O curioso é que isto esta acontecendo apenas com o verbo "entender". A minha mãe disse estes dias e eu corrigi ela, pra minha surpresa, ela não sabia que estava errado  Foi quando eu me perguntei: "Será que esta tão generalizado assim ao ponto de a minha estranhesa não ser justificada?


Talvez não soe tão mal porque usam a 3.ª pessoa.

Ele entendeu tudo? Entendeu!
Você entendeu tudo? Entendeu!

Portanto, seria uma construção correcta, não fosse o facto de se tratar duma 3.ª pessoa "você" e não "ele".


----------



## bcchagas

xiskxisk said:


> Talvez não soe tão mal porque usam a 3.ª pessoa.
> 
> Ele entendeu tudo? Entendeu!
> Você entendeu tudo? Entendeu!
> 
> Portanto, seria uma construção correcta, não fosse o facto de se tratar duma 3.ª pessoa "você" e não "ele".



Pra mim soa super mal:

A: Já jantou?
B: Sim, (eu) jantou.

Eu não digo que seria impossível de se adaptar. Como sabemos, hoje (nós brasileiros) falamos "você comprou" ao invés de "você compraste".


----------



## Alentugano

"Você compraste?" Nunca ouvi nem li isso em lugar nenhum. E olha que já li alguma coisa de literatura brasileira. Inclusive coisas mais antigas, como Machado de Assis.


----------



## bcchagas

Alentugano said:


> "Você compraste?" Nunca ouvi nem li isso em lugar nenhum. E olha que já li alguma coisa de literatura brasileira. Inclusive coisas mais antigas, como Machado de Assis.


Eu também nunca houvi! Eu quis ilustrar que, apesar de o "você" ser segunda pessoa, nós conjugamos o verbo que o acompanha na 3ª pessoa. Se fosse para fazer sentido:

você (2ª pessoa) compraste (2ª pessoa)​
faria mais sentido do que

você (2ª pessoa) comprou (3ª pessoa)​Que é o que nós falamos.
Espero que eu tenha esclarecido melhor


----------



## Alentugano

É, mas aqui onde eu moro, quando a gente fala em segunda pessoa, todo mundo pensa em _Tu_, não em _Você_.. Eu fui ensinado a associar Você (apesar de poder ser usado para falar diretamente para outra pessoa) à 3.ª pessoa, junto com _Ele/Ela.._


----------



## guihenning

Você não é e nunca foi segunda pessoa. As únicas segundas pessoas são «Tu» e «Vós». Você é um pronome de *tratamento* (não pessoal) e os verbos devem ir _sempre_ para a terceira pessoa. Já chegou ao Brasil como «_Vossa Mercê_» e veio para substituir o «Vós» (quando se tratava de uma única pessoa). Sempre em terceira pessoa. Se fosse para dizer «Você compraste», diríamos «_Tu compraste_». A questão é que o pronome você era usado (ainda é em Portugal) entre pessoas que não são íntimas ou situações semi-formais, mas os brasileiros adotaram-no rapidamente como pronome de tratamento universal para dirigir-se à pessoa a quem se fala. Em todos os romances, com maior ou menor grau, o pronome pessoal «_Tu_» é reservado para intimidade e informalidade e é a única segunda pessoa do singular nos idiomas novilatinos.


----------

